# Welding Bumper



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Was at the dealership, yesterday, and my salesperson told me that she could refer me to a person that welded the bumpers on the OBs so they would substantially hold a bike rack. I told her that many people had welded receivers to the frames and then put the bike racks into the receivers, but there had been one case of the bumper falling off reported on the forum. She said that many people had this done and were using the bumper bike racks with no problem. 
Comments welcomed, as I need a bike rack for 2 bikes, now.
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry Darlene but I would get a reciever put onto the rear of the frame before putting one on the bumper
The bumper are welded in 3 places to the frame and I know my welds don't look the greatest
That's why I went the other way

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would let them do it if they want to sign a waiver stating that if the bumper falls off and you loose the bikes, they will reimburse you for the cost of the bikes, bike rack, and bumper, plus labor to reinstall bumper.

I'm sure they will sing a different tune then.....









Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We added a receiver and welded it to the frame. In my opinion it is the only way to go. My neighbour has a Terry and bolted a bike rack on and his bumper is now twisted. He is bringing his trailer in for repair and welding a receiver to the frame.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The other reason for using a reciever on the Outback is then when you drop the trailer, you can transfer the bike rack hitch to the tow vehicle and take the bikes easily elsewhere to ride. Double purpose.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I didn't think this would fly, and know it's been much talked about, but just wanted to verify.
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I looked at my bumper and it looks welded on. it looks like it has gussetts in the corners too. my spare tire is mounted to it and it came like that so it cant hold a bike rack? is it just too much weight? where is everyone elses spare tire at? it looks strong enough but looks can be aint always enough.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I would let them do it if they want to sign a waiver stating that if the bumper falls off and you loose the bikes, they will reimburse you for the cost of the bikes, bike rack, and bumper, plus labor to reinstall bumper.
> 
> I'm sure they will sing a different tune then.....
> 
> ...


...and pay all the legal bills from the lawsuit the guy behind you is going to file as your bike/rack goes slamming into their car.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> The other reason for using a reciever on the Outback is then when you drop the trailer, you can transfer the bike rack hitch to the tow vehicle and take the bikes easily elsewhere to ride. Double purpose.
> 
> John


If we do get an OB, plus a new TV, la, la, la.....!

Could someone post a pic of how the receiver works and what exactly it is. We have a bike hitch but can't figure out where exactly we'd put it if the TT was attached to the TV (newbies!).

Thanks, Ali


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

For those of you that have had the reciever welded to the frame, did you have the dealer do it or did you go somewhere else?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I know Thor, Huntr70 and Hootbob have put them on. Check there members gallery or under mods gallery for pics.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our dealer was willing to install one for me at a cost. I found out that they do not do the work themselves; but have a local welder come in and do the work. I found the welder and went direct to him... I cut out the middleman, but I had to deliver the trailer to him. In my case, no big deal because the welder was less than 10min from my house.

Any good local welding shop should be able to do the work for you.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't forget about the option of installing a hitch on the front of your tow vehicle. I did this and it works great!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just used a discarded receiver hitch and modified it to fit the trailer frame. Extended the receiver tube and added a bar for stability.

No loose bikes so far.....

Steve


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> Our dealer was willing to install one for me at a cost. I found out that they do not do the work themselves; but have a local welder come in and do the work. I found the welder and went direct to him... I cut out the middleman, but I had to deliver the trailer to him. In my case, no big deal because the welder was less than 10min from my house.
> 
> Any good local welding shop should be able to do the work for you.
> 
> Thor


I checked with some of our local welding shops/hitch installers. They wouldn't do it as their insurance wouldn't cover it. I did find a local RV service person who will make one for me at a reasonable cost.

Hope to take it in and get it done one of these days.

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I looked at my bumper and it looks welded on. it looks like it has gussetts in the corners too. my spare tire is mounted to it and it came like that so it cant hold a bike rack? is it just too much weight? where is everyone elses spare tire at? it looks strong enough but looks can be aint always enough.....


My spare tire's mounted on the bumper, too, battalionchief.








Maybe the extra weight of the bikes is just too much! 
As far as a front-mount for me on my TV? I'd probably have a worse risk of hitting something with it up there than the stupid thing breaking off the bumper!! Maneuvering my beast in traffic is heart-throbbing enough!!








Plus, where it goes, it stays, due to restrictions I have on lifting. My hitch hasn't left the receiver since it was put on the truck!
Darlene action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its not so much the weight of the bikes but how the weight transfers. A bike rack on the bumper is longer so the weight is not sitting straight up but further out. Adding the bikes weight then creates a twisting effect and then the boucing going down the road. Imagine standing on a diving board, the further out you go the more weight transfers and then more bounce.

It wants to twist the bumper off the frame............I know..I did it on my other trailer.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

glad the suburban has a long roof and can tote a bike rack. guess i solved that problem....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its not so much the weight of the bikes but how the weight transfers. A bike rack on the bumper is longer so the weight is not sitting straight up but further out. Adding the bikes weight then creates a twisting effect and then the boucing going down the road. Imagine standing on a diving board, the further out you go the more weight transfers and then more bounce.
> 
> It wants to twist the bumper off the frame............I know..I did it on my other trailer.


I knew there was somebody that had that problem, on here. Thanks for sharing. I'm definitely not gonna have the bumper welded. I'll get someone to put a receiver on, or go for the front-end deal for the TV. I just HATE to mess up the pretty front-end of that TRUCK with bicycles, though!














I do love my big-butt truck!!







It's bad to the bone (like the driver







)!!








Thanks for all the input, everyone. I really appreciate you guys/gals looking out for me!!








Darlene


----------

